# GRASSY PLANT IN FOREGRAND



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi folks, can someone tell me what those grassy plants in the foreground? Thanks.









please ID the both foreground plants. especially the thinner grassy looking plant.



















Also, the red color plant.. what is the name of that plant?

Thanks.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

The grassy plant on the right foregorund looks like Dwarf Hair Grass (eleocharis parvula) to the left looks like Glossostigma (glossostigma elatinoides) To have groundcover plants grow that dense, you will need intense lighting balanced with co2 and nutrients. And same requirements for most red-pigmented plants as well. btw that has a "Back to Nature" background on it...sweet tank


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Left: Saggitaria Subulata
Middle: Micrantherum Micranthemoides (i am not sure on this but i am 100% sure that it is not glossostigma)
Right: Eleocharis Parvulus


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

edcal said:


> And same requirements for most red-pigmented plants as well. btw that has a "Back to Nature" background on it...sweet tank
> [snapback]1100505[/snapback]​


Thanks guys...









EDCAL,
Sure thing, that is a BTN background....i've been hunting that down for a week now and finally found the right site... http://www.on-the-rocks.se
You were right, aint good for a budgeting hobbyist.... this thing is freakin' expensive





















....







$450 bucks!!!! I wish someone can just rubber mold and cast replicas of that thing here in the US and sell em for a cheap price....









BTW, did you use the back of your BTN background as filter?
If so, were did you conceal the inlet and the outlet? can you post pixies of that please or pm me if you have time.. thanx!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> Left: Saggitaria Subulata
> Middle: Micrantherum Micranthemoides (i am not sure on this but i am 100% sure that it is not glossostigma)
> Right: Eleocharis Parvulus
> 
> ...


either Micrantherum micranthemoides, or Hemianthus micranthemoides (baby tears)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The long red plant is a ludwigia, I have it in my tank and your lights have gotta be BRIGHT for it to look good.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> The long red plant is a ludwigia, I have it in my tank and your lights have gotta be BRIGHT for it to look good.
> [snapback]1103804[/snapback]​


Thanks elTwitcho.. yes, the red one is ludwigia... I finally found the guy's website and it is ludwidgia.. the grassy plant I want is "Eleocharis acicularis." The larger grassy plant is "Sagittaria subulata."









Eleocharis acicularis









Sagittaria subulata









Ludwigia

MINE PLANTER


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

How tall will the dwarf hair grow?

Make your own background out of concrete and/or fiber.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

divine said:


> How tall will the dwarf hair grow?
> 
> Make your own background out of concrete and/or fiber.
> [snapback]1105259[/snapback]​


In my tank, the dwarf hairgrass goes about 2" tall.

I'm axeing it for a type of Eliocharis that only gets about .5" tall. IMO, shorter the better as far as foreground, but to each is own on aquascaping.


----------

